# Help - cat pooping inside? WHY???



## bigbum (Mar 4, 2009)

We recently adopted a healthy adult cat from the cats protection league (approx 4 years old). We kept him inside (as instructed) for four weeks - using a litter tray, and then installed a cat flap and let him go in and out (took litter tray away). No probs. He seems to have used a cat flap before, so adjusted fine. For the first week, he went outside to the toilet. For the last 3 out of 4 nights, he has pooped inside on the floor rather than go out....Can anyone advise me why or what we should do to stop this please? (For your info he seems a very happy content cat and I have no reason to think he is distressed in anyway)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

bigbum said:


> Can anyone advise me why or what we should do to stop this please?


Give him back his indoor litterbox.



bigbum said:


> ...he seems a very happy content cat and I have no reason to think he is distressed in anyway


Are you certain there is nothing, and has been nothing, that would/could have frightenend him when he was outside? 
Other cats? 
Other animals? 
Loud noises? 
...and a large factor could be *weather*. I can't imagine a cat wanting to go outside to do his business in rain/snow and having to do it in mud/snow. Kitty could also prefer having privacy and perhaps he just doesn't think the garden is sufficient, either with privacy and/or texture of dirt. It could be anything.
Yet one more idea...IF this cat is experiencing a medical problem, this could be the only way he has to tell you something isn't right with him.

Only one thing is certain that I can see, if you return his litter tray inside, he will probably use that instead of pooping inside wherever. It seems like such a small/easy compromise to make.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## JamesTee (Apr 11, 2009)

You said you adopted the cat, do you know what his/her living situation (and consequent toilet routine) was previously?


----------



## bigbum (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for your replies - he is a rescue cat, so no idea of his previous situation habits. He has a lovely way about him, not scared, very affectionate, eating well etc. Today I have put his litter tray back in conservatory so I will wait and see.....just seems really odd that last week, he pooped outside no probs!


----------



## Stansmom (Mar 30, 2009)

Something may have spooked him. I used to have one of those electric litterboxes, and one day Maggie was sleeping in the closet where I kept it (it had a fantastic sunbeam in the late afternoon) when the box went off. It scared her, and she refused to ever use that box again.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My parent's cats (Elfie, Rusty, Fella) are all allowed outdoors. When it is convenient for them, they will go to the bathroom outdoors, which is convenient for us. However, the urge to poo will sometimes strike at night when there is no one to let them out, so we thank them for their politeness (by going mostly outdoors) by giving them a second option. And it works well for them. Apparently they get only 1 or 2 indoor poops a week, and a light amount of urine. But yea, definitely have a back up litter box! Who wants to poop in the rain? Or what if a dog or raccoon is out there, waiting to attack them while they are going #2?


----------

